# afx shoe question ?



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i have a quick question bout the afx shoe. cuz of the width of the shoe they get hung-up on a couple of sections on my routed trak causing it to deslot. is there a wider shoe for the afx? maybe something like the wizard tjet wide shoe? i,ve been getting into the afx lately and this could help alot. thanx for reading this and post back.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

joegri said:


> i have a quick question bout the afx shoe. cuz of the width of the shoe they get hung-up on a couple of sections on my routed trak causing it to deslot. is there a wider shoe for the afx? maybe something like the wizard tjet wide shoe? i,ve been getting into the afx lately and this could help alot. thanx for reading this and post back.


Joe there is a few after market guys making god ski's. I do know there is 1 that is like an actual ski!! Wide and great contact surface. I will get a pic. Only thing is, I can't remember the brand  I do have 4 or 5 different brands here and only the BSRT's are labeled.

Anyone help Joe here with the name? I believe I bought them from Rob at bud's ho. It will come to me.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

The X-Traction replacement shoes are a little wider, Joe. 

Also, I've had good luck with putting just the tiniest hint of a lift at the leading edge of the shoes to help with that issue when I do run into it on my track. It seems to allow the shoe let the rail pass under it before it can get sidetracked on tight curves. Hope it helps.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx for the replies skylark n rolls i,m not really having too much luck in my search for some wider shoes. xtraction replacement should be the answer but it gets better now i need the shoe to be a stepped type cuz the afx fishtails more than a magna trak and when it does it shorts out the power source. rolls i,m gonna try yer hint buy toeing up a bit n see if that helps. damn it,s only on 2 turns that this deslotting happens.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

They are wizzaer shoes that are the wide ones. If you have no luck finding them let me know cause I have some to sell.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

The Wizz shoes are the way to go, but you will need to alter them.

The AFX chassis is MUCH lower than a t-jet, so you have less room. you will need to trim the tail off the hook end, and you will need to "flatten" the step a little. When you get it close, blacken THE WHOLE SHOE, including the hook and tail. As you run on the track, this will show you where it's rubbing.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i have plenty of the t- jet wizzard wide shoes but i hav,nt tried to fit them to an afx chassis yet. thanx smalltime for the hint i,ll try in the bench session.


----------

